# Utilisation macbook pro unibody sans batterie



## AppleSpirit (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-il dangereux ou mauvais d'utiliser un macbook pro unibody 15" sans la batterie (uniquement sur secteur) ? Est-ce que ça risque d'endommager le matériel ?

Merci pour vos réponses et conseils.


----------



## edd72 (14 Février 2011)

Tu veux dire que tu as démonté la batterie et que tu l'utilises sans batterie dedans?


----------



## pirouet (14 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as démonté la batterie et que tu l'utilises sans batterie dedans?



je pense que c'est effectivement ce qu'il veut dire, même s'il n'affirme pas qu'il l'a fait lui même.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Février 2011)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait et oui je l'ai fait moi-même. Attention, je possède le macbook pro unibody late 2008, soit celui avec la trappe à l'arrière qui permet d'accéder en 5 secondes à la fois au disque dur et à la batterie. 

Qu'y a-t-il de surprenant là-dedans ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2011)

Lis le message suivant, de etienne000 et tu n'auras plus envie de travailler sans la batterie  (si la technote est tjs valable)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Février 2011)

La batterie, c'est surtout un bon UPS en cas de coupure de courant. Sinon, il n'y a aucun problème à utiliser un portable sans batterie².


² : Il y a eu à une époque (Pentium 4-m de mémoire) le besoin d'avoir la batterie dans certains PC portables sans quoi le processeur ne passait pas à sa fréquence max.


----------



## AppleSpirit (15 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Lis le message suivant, de etienne000 et tu n'auras plus envie de travailler sans la batterie  (si la technote est tjs valable)






??? Je n'ai strictement rien compris à ton post. Pourquoi je devrais ne plus avoir envie de travailler sans batterie ? 

PS : mon mac est à 42 degrés en ce moment !! je parie que vous avez jamais vu çA !! et avec la 9600 gt en plus !!


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> ??? Je n'ai strictement rien compris à ton post. Pourquoi je devrais ne plus avoir envie de travailler sans batterie ?


J'ai peut être raté un lien.
Si tu lis cette note technique http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2332?viewlocale=fr_FR qui date de 2008, tu verras que travailler sans batterie nuit gravement aux performances de la machine.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai peut être raté un lien.
> Si tu lis cette note technique http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2332?viewlocale=fr_FR qui date de 2008, tu verras que travailler sans batterie nuit gravement aux performances de la machine.


 


> Si vous retirez la batterie dun MacBook ou MacBook Pro, lordinateur réduira automatiquement la vitesse du processeur. Ainsi, il ne séteindra pas si la puissance requise est supérieure à celle pouvant être fournie par ladaptateur utilisé seul.


 
*Les performances seront réduites uniquement si le portable consomme plus de watts que l'adaptateur ne peut en fournir.* L'adaptateur ayant une puissance de 65 watts (de mémoire) alors que le CPU a un TDP de 35 watts et le GPU de 30 watts, à moins de mettre le processeur et le processeur graphique en charge maximale, ça ne risque pas de se produire. Il faut des logiciels spécifiquement conçus pour arriver à mettre le CPU et le GPU en charge maximale.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2011)

Super Pascal_TTH pour ce complément !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Février 2011)

Avec plaisir.  De mémoire, un membre émérite (respecté, respectable, rempli de coup de boule, plein de force disco et toussa) du forum utilise sont MacBoon (Pro ?) sans batterie. Il a signalé dans un post qu'il n'a aucun problème de performance, ce qui confirme. 

Juste pour info, issu des specs du MacBook Pro courant : 

Batterie lithium-polymère 77,5 Wh intégrée
Adaptateur secteur 85 W MagSafe avec système de gestion de câble
Port secteur MagSafe
Avec 85 watts, on peut franchement se passer de batterie sauf qu'elle est à présent inamovible...  On peut cependant voir les choses autrement, un adaptateur puissant permet de charger le portable plus vite même lors d'une forte utilisation. Par exemple si le MacBook Pro consomme en usage moyen 15 watts, avec un adaptateur de 85 watts, 70 watts peuvent être aloués à la charge de la batterie alors qu'avec un 65 watts, on en aurait que 45. 
Par ailleurs, j'ai lu le test de Notebookcheck où ils vident la batterie sous Windows avec Prime et Furmark qui sollicitent respectivement le CPU et le GPU à ~100%. Ils ont ainsi mesuré une autonomie de 1 1/4 heures avec la batterie de 78 Wh, ce qui signifie que la consommation maxiamle du MacBook Pro est de l'ordre de 62 Watts. 

Conclusion : Je dirais qu'il n'est pas recommandé d'utiliser un MacBook Pro 15 pouces (Core 2 Duo / GeForce 8600m, Core 2 Duo / GeForce 9600m GT ou Core i5/i7 / GeForce 330m) sans batterie avec un adaptateur de moins de 65 watts. Mais de mémoire, c'est minimum des 65 watts que livre Apple, ca passera toujours. 

PS : Apple intègre généralement un CPU (ou CPU + chipset) de TDP 35 Watts et un GPU de TDP 30 Watts dans les MacBook Pro 15 pouces. Donc un maximum de 65 watts, ce qui correspond à une enveloppe thermique raisonnable pour un 15 pouces (c'est pareil dans les portables PC de format similaire). Pour un 13 pouces, on descend généralement à un maximum de 45 watts de TDP.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Février 2011)

Depuis que j'ai enlevé ma batterie je suis à une température moyenne de fonctionnement de 47 degrés avec windows 7 32 bits, tandis que je suis en moyenne à 60 degrés sous osx. Tout ceci toujours avec la nvidia 9600 gt. 

Qui aurait imaginé que windows soit plus économe en énergie que osx ?? Cette différence de température est-elle due au faut que j'utilise du 32 bits sous windows 7 tandis que osx est par défaut à 64 bits ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Février 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai enlevé ma batterie je suis à une température moyenne de fonctionnement de 47 degrés avec windows 7 32 bits, tandis que je suis en moyenne à 60 degrés sous osx. Tout ceci toujours avec la nvidia 9600 gt.
> 
> Qui aurait imaginé que windows soit plus économe en énergie que osx ?? Cette différence de température est-elle due au faut que j'utilise du 32 bits sous windows 7 tandis que osx est par défaut à 64 bits ?


 
OS X ne s'installe pas par défaut en 64 bits. Il faut changer un fichier pour qu'il opère en 64 bits. Sous Windows, les pilotes NVIDIA font varier la fréquence du GPU selon l'usage peut-être que ce n'est pas le cas sous OS X. Je n'ai jamais surveillé la fréquence de la GeForce 9600 GT sous OS X.


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Février 2011)

Encore une petite question. Sous windows 7, lorsque l'écran de veille se lance ou que l'écran s'éteint (après temps d'inactivité), mon macbook se met à monter des tours et à surchauffer. Dès lors j'ai été obligé de complètement désactiver le tout, que ce soit écran de veille ou extinction d'écran...

Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi l'extinction d'écran provoque ce phénomène de surchauffe ? Est-ce à ce point un gros travail de calcul pour le processeur que d'éteindre l'écran de mon macbook après un certain temps d'inactivité ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2011)

Ce n'est pas normal. Un programme doit pauser un problème et perturber la mise en veille. La mise en veille et le réveil avec Windows 7 ne sont pas si rapides que sous OS X mais ce n'est quand même pas démesurément long ni une tâche complexe qui demande plein de ressources.


----------

